# Facebook Sales Question



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

I just created a Facebook page for my little web site Kentucky Walking Sticks. I'm hoping to be able to sell a few more walking sticks because of using facebook, but I was wondering if any of you guys had done this? I'm just not sure as to how I can increase sales using this method?


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I would say use any and all methods at your disposal to create a larger customer base is a good idea. I have never used this method but I would say it couldn't hurt.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I believe that a lot of companies use it to communicate with potential and current customers, to answer questions they may have. They use it to establish a rapport with the community, like an outreach. You could post pictures, companies profile, etc. Get creative with it.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm a big fan of FaceBook. I like their model for social networking.

Have you tried www.etsy.com?


----------



## PaulMCohen (Jan 22, 2008)

Facebook is great to promote you and your business but not products directly. My wife is an Artisan Jeweler and she changes her profile picture every time she has a new unique piece. She sells through a gallery and when they have an event she invites all her Facebook friends (200) and many of her friends invite their friends and soon she has between 500-1000 people at least looking at her new creations and the event. Out of this she typically gets 80-150 people to show up for the event and a few will call the gallery to purchase something. This is her only form of advertising and it is free (except for her time).

She also has gotten one dealer in Texas to purchase from her in volume through her Facebook site (a friend of a friend) and he is her best customer by 10X, she have never meet him and only spoken on the phone once.

etsy is for sales but you have to drive traffic, Facebook is to drive traffic and build a loyal following.


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

Facebook is a good idea on advertising and getting out there. Letting people know what you do. I set one up on facebook to for my business. K & N Furniture. So just try it and see what happens. And like hobomonk said try etsy.com . I tried that to only thing is you have to pay a little bit to put your things on there. But if you sell stuff on there then you paid for it so I would try that to if I was you. Good luck on it.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Good ideas… Nate, I typed K & N Furniture in my search on Facebook and it comes up with mostly an empty page. Do I have to click on the "Like" button?

Thanks


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Facebook works really well if you have a lot of friends on Facebook, and especially well if you have a lot of friends on facebook who have a lot of friends on facebook.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I have a Facebook button on my website so anyone who want,s to follow what i,m up to can . 
http://www.extremebirdhouse.com/ 
It,s not exactly a great way to advertise but every bit helps .


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome birdhouses, John!


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

How do you put a link to your Facebook page on your website?


----------



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

If you like, once you review my Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/editapps.php?ref=mb#!/pages/KENTUCKY-WALKING-STICK/136621293029618?ref=sgm

select like and you can keep in touch with me on facebook


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Hey, my Tennessee Walking Horses might need at Kentucky Walking stick if they get tired…

I like the snake stick!


----------



## LesCasteel (Jan 9, 2010)

My advice is to stop trying to push traffic from your website to facebook, or anywhere else FROM your website. Instead push (or direct) your facebook traffic TO your website. You PROMOTE on external sites, you SELL from your website. Facebook is information and "eye candy". Lots and lots of pictures on facebook….lots and lots of selling and contact information, on your website.

Don't get upset but in my opinion your facebook link is insanely long. Way too long to put on your letterhead, business cards, and emails, or to easily provide to someone over the phone or during conversation. Build the link so that those who do not have or don't wish a facebook login may access your page…and there are many who don't want a facebook login. Yes, friends and friends of friends matter, but so does that "unknown" out there who really needs a walking stick but doesn't know it yet!!

Compare the length and complexity of your facebook link to mine….size matters in all aspects of IT!

My facebook link accessible by anyone: www.facebook.com/woodthatrocks

Good Luck!


----------



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

Good points Les.
I have removed the links to Facebook from my web site.
I will instead try and promote the web site from Facebook.

Thanks,


----------



## LesCasteel (Jan 9, 2010)

Once a week, facebook will send you a report of activity on the facebook page. look at it and keep track of it. fiddle with the page and see if you can help activity. Also, goto Google and type in a couple of your search phrases and see how many hits they're are, and more importantly where you come up….1st page? 2nd, middle of the 4th? Then watch and see if you start going up, also look for activity from facebook and yes from lumberjocks, you should see both on the Google search. Oh! finally, keep adding pics to the facebook, a few a week. also, make comments about your stuff and what your doing, try to keep the people interested in what your doing. Try a few contests like: "If the number of facebook who like my page goes to 200, I'll send the 200th friend a walking stick, please click I like it on my page!" You'll be surprised how it helps get you more "I like this page" clicks. More friends, more friends of friends, and more people reading what your saying and doing, means more people will go check out your website. Then you dazzle them and ask for their business….. Simple eh?

Good Luck Bud!! Good Business to you!!


----------



## JohnGreco (Jan 13, 2010)

Facebook is great for businesses. For starters, it is publicly viewable vs. most personal profiles that are set to only being viewable by friends. It is also well indexed by Google.

Secondly, people spend time - LOTS of time - on Facebook. How much time do they spend on your site? Getting them to Like your Facebook page will get You more visibility through your posts there than trying to get them to go to your website. Also, due to the viral nature of Facebook (where actions somebody takes shows up in their friends' feeds), you can reach people you might not have otherwise been able to have any contact with.

There are also applications you can add for people to buy items right from your Facebook page. One I use is Bixbe - it's free and let's the shopper check out with PayPal with no fee's aside from what PayPal charges. Feel free to take a look at my page, I'd be happy to answer any questions you might have 

www.facebook.com/GrecoWoodcrafting

Good Luck!


----------

